# Corn Cob for Smoking.....  Done...Final dissertation... until next time...



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2011)

I keep re reading Pops posts and threads on "The Old Days" and smoking all their products using cobs for fuel....

As luck would have it, a few weeks ago I was in the pet section of W-M and saw this "bird cage bedding"...

Checked on the web and it is all natural, cleaned of dust and went back and bought some... I think it was $3.85 for 615 cu. in.








Fairly uniform in size and relatively clean and free from dust, just like they said....... wow ????







Put it in my smoke gen. tube and lit her off....  at 20 some degrees it didn't like staying lit too well.... but in the smoker, next to the element, it worked just fine......  bride says the smoke stinks and I'm gonna have to move the smoker off of the back porch.... She says that every time I lite up the smoker.... you think she would learn... well, you think I would learn... I been planning on building a small building, actually using a pallet for a base and walling it in so I can use the tractor with forks to move it around.... That is a totally new project that will have pics for sure.... just in case you need to haul your smoker around on your tractor you will know how....







Since I was trying out the new cob for smoke, and it is Christmas morning, "Why not make ABT's and test the new smoke??"







I'll be back with some results.... I'll bet bride has her mind made up to not eat any because of the smoke smell, first thing in the morning, before she had her coffee !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





           For now she is
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's the ABT's ...  Some very mild.. some smokin' hot.. head shakin' hot...

I'm not sure about those "corn cob bedding pellets"... strange flavor.. maybe it was mixing cobs with the Hickory smoked bacon....

This will require another test... if that is not good then maybe I'll have to get corn from NY where Pops was from... maybe Hartz gets their corn cobs from Argentina, or Brazil... anyway, as it stands now, their cob pellets are really for the birds....







One more successful attempt at being unsuccessful... someone has to screw up... better it be me...  

Thanks for looking.... Dave


----------



## venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Dave.

Our corn usually comes in in July.  We boil it up and throw the cobs on the RV slab in the heat of summer.  They dry out and no problems of rot or mold.

Nice sweet smoke.  Now getting some cobs out of the field would be nice, but the farmers here are recycling everything and wasting nothing.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2011)

I think I would go with Local corn cobs cut up and dried. Sorry it didn't work out...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for taking one for the team Dave 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,  I'd have tried it too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2011)

Good try Dave, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm glad that you made it out alive and maybe next time on the corn cob stuff. But you really can't go wrong with abt's


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for stepping up and taking the bullet for us.  Experimentation is the mother of invention...


----------



## sprky (Dec 28, 2011)

I would think the type of corn the cob came from would make a difference.


----------

